# 63 Lime Standard



## guffey (Mar 18, 2018)

Got the this from the 


 

 original owner's family  August 63


----------



## Sr505 (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice one!


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 18, 2018)

Paint looks nice on it. Cool Score


----------



## guffey (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## stoney (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice find. Looks to be a fairly easy cleanup Congrats


----------



## guffey (Mar 20, 2018)

serial number starts G 3,  duh that is July.


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 20, 2018)

Nice Find, and it’s Flamboyant Lime!

Seems to have all the correct factory components.
Persons early seat tag with the small ears, held in place with the split rivets.
Also the cadiuim plated kick stand, (they were not chrome yet).
Goodyear knobby.

I hope you just gently clean it with no abrasive. Careful on the “screens”, top bar Schwinn, fork darts and guard screen.

Congratulations, Chris


----------



## Sr505 (Mar 22, 2018)

60sstuff said:


> Nice Find, and it’s Flamboyant Lime!
> 
> Seems to have all the correct factory components.
> Persons early seat tag with the small ears, held in place with the split rivets.
> ...



What’s up Chris! It’s been a while!


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 25, 2018)

Sr505 said:


> What’s up Chris! It’s been a while!




Hi Eddie,
It’s been many years, but I still keep an eye on the “early stingrays”.
I still see several names I recognize from the old Schwinn Forum, including you, Sr505.
Take care, Chris.


----------



## stoney (Mar 25, 2018)

60sstuff said:


> View attachment 776745
> 
> Hi Eddie,
> It’s been many years, but I still keep an eye on the “early stingrays”.
> ...




Nice tunnel shot.


----------



## guffey (Mar 25, 2018)

View attachment 777076


----------



## Cortinman (Mar 28, 2018)

60sstuff,

My original paint Sept. 63' top bar Schwinn is a decal, not a silk screen.

Ray


----------

